# Will Homeowner's insurance cover theft of tools



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

My van got hit last night 
of course my 2 million dollar bussiness policy dosent cover that ,it's just for liabilty so I'm hopeing my HO policy will?I'm waiting for the Police report to call them.
Everything that was stolen was in a case.
3 Pasloade impulse guns(2 trim,1 framer) with 2 box's of 2 1/2" ss trim nails
1 Bosch jigsaw
1 bosch plunge router
1 dewalt 36 volt kit (with 2 extra batteries)
1 skill wormdrive
So today I get to runaround and buy new tools
*GOD FORGIVES ,,, I DONT:thumbup:*


----------



## RenaissanceR (May 16, 2006)

*Doubt it*

[ deleted ]


----------



## Big Bob (May 30, 2007)

Your HO3 policy will not if tools are for your business work or trade. But, it they are for you to use on your house only. You might have a prayer. If they find UR posts and suspect fraud, then .... depends on State Law
its called insurance fraud....

sorry for your loss... I got ripped at a big box store .. ( stuff worth $ 2000,00 us dollars) U know the ones without windows at the front and no security in the parking lot.

At least the box stores don't give back cash without the receipt now .. they used to do that.

good luck:wallbash:


----------



## williefb (Feb 5, 2007)

Sorry my friend you are out of luck. No coverage. You need a commerical policy.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

I believe you'd have pay for an extra 'rider' to have that coverage.

In other words, - - you're required to have insurance so you're covered, - - but when something happens you're not covered.

Unless you pay _*EXTRA!!*_ 

It was probably just one of those illegal immigrants who came here just wanting to work and feed his family, - - have a little compassion, will ya'?? . . .


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

RenaissanceR said:


> Probably not. I pay $300 per year for tool coverage. And at that the insurance company sets "guidelines", the tools must be in the truck,
> inside a locked box, with an approved lock, etc.


$300?! Man they told me they wanted $17,000 for tool coverage per vehicle! 

Time to seek a second opinion, that's a big difference.


----------



## Chris G (May 17, 2006)

Looking at your list, i would guess that once you pay your deductible, and once your adjuster factors in depreciation, you may only be left with a few hundred bucks, and that makes it not worth it. What's the replacement cost of your tools. $2000 or so? I had $5000 in tools stolen last year. Depreciation brought it to about $3500. Deductible brought it down another $1000, so I got a cheque for $2500. Still worth it to make a claim, and luckily, tools have become cheaper over the last few years, so that $2500 went a long way.


----------



## Tom R (Jun 1, 2004)

Grumpy said:


> $300?! Man they told me they wanted $17,000 for tool coverage per vehicle!
> 
> Time to seek a second opinion, that's a big difference.



You probably misunderstood him somewhere, - - maybe he meant $17,000 'coverage' for each truck. I've carried riders for my tools in the past (before I had gates and locks to my back yard), - - and it was just a few hundred more, at most . . .


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

With Travelers insurance in my neck of the woods, it's 110 dollars a year per vehicle extra on the vehicle policy to have it cover replacement value on the contents. Vehicle must be locked, however, and show evidence of forced entry. A friend of mine who operates a plumbing and heating company had every single one of his company trucks broken into (in a locked, fenced yard) over Christmas. His insurance would cover his tools in the vans, but not those owned personally by the technicians. The solution... all the stolen tools "were his".


----------



## KillerToiletSpider (May 27, 2007)

My boss carries content insurance on my truck, it costs him $125.00 a year for $30,000.00 in coverage.


----------



## DUSE (Apr 15, 2006)

I'll let ya know what happens tomorrow after I call the insurance company with the police report.Even though I'v got a really good insurance company,USAA, I'm not expecting anything.How's it go...Hope for the best,expect the worst.

mdshunk
How is that travlers insurance ,as far as hassle free?
I ask because the owner of that, is one of my customers.And he's a good guy


----------



## JamesNLA (Jun 2, 2006)

Go check your local pawn shops. If you see it there you might have a chance of getting it back with the police. The pawn shops have to keep records and copies of ID's of those who sell stuff to the shops.

That 36V kit....man, that sucks. Hope you get some of it back...


----------

